# Oil dipstick broken



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, I just got my oil changed. As the mechanic was trying to show me the oil level with the dipstick, the whole housing popped off, meaning the dipstick and the cylinder where the dipstick goes into. He said it wouldn't be a major problem, but to have it fixed soon. I said cool, and left. Well, after about 5 minutes of hard driving and waiting at a stop light, my hood started smoking up and I could smeel oil was burning. Sure enough, bits of squirted out of the area where the dipstick housing is supposed to be. After letting my car cool for 10 minutes, I continued my journey home carefully and didn't have a problem till I pulled into my dorm. Except that my breaks didn't work at a high speed turn, but that's another story. I was thinking of taking it to a Nissan dealership, but then, I thought I'd just get some JB weld and "glue" it back on. So, the problem is, where is this hole? I can't see a thing, and I'm not quite sure how deep, or behind where it's supposed to be. I don't have a garage to work in, so I don't have a lot of light to work with, except a flashlight.
Has anyone else had this problem? This is quite a first for me. Never heard anything like this. Cool guys, hope y'all can help.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds like a touchy subject. Just thinking of the consequences if you fixed it yourself (in the conditions you mentioned), I'd hate to see something bad happen to a beautiful sentra. Maybe you might want to let a Nissan grease monkey look at it @ the dealership. Might cost a bit extra, but wouldn't it be worth it?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

it is not that hard to find at all. all you have to do is either jack up the car or through the left side of the exhaust manifold you can feel for the hole at the bottom left of the engine where the dip stick used to be. just buy another one from the junk yard (should be 5-10 bux) and as u mentioned JB weld that thing. not difficult to repair at all. you will know where the hole is because it should be the only hole you feel around that area.
jr


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

thanks guys... it's soo black, though... i got no garage. it's snowing now, and always gloomy... but i'll jack it up and look. seems simple enough, just can't see anything. aite, thanks.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

sorry to hear about the snow, that would make me wanna store the car for the winter and never come out. but i guess u have no choice so again just feel around for the hole. just don't get horny after u find it and start molesting your car i-ight  . 

jr


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

*werd?*

hahaha... prolly better than the rochester girls here anyways P


----------



## Reese (Sep 9, 2004)

I had the same problem where the plastic handle just came off in my hand. I got a brand new, unsharpened pencil and dropped a little dab of super glue on the end, then I gently pushed it into the dipstick tube until it caught on the broken dipstick. I just let it set and dry for a little while and, VOILA! the dipstick came out.

Slainte! :cheers:


----------

